# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Conta RF apagada/bloqueada

## Hugo Jose Santos

Caríssimos membros da Equipa RF e Administração,

Gostaria que me informassem sobre o que terá passado com a minha conta, uma vez que deixei de ter acesso ao Forum...

Quando tentei recuperar a password, a informação apresentada era que o endereço de e-mail não era conhecido!  :Admirado: 

A unica solução que encontrei para este problema foi registar-me novamente no forum e com o mesmo username (situação estranha, não!?)  :Admirado: 

Agradecia que me comunicassem o motivo de bloqueio/reset à minha conta e se a mesma é possível de recuperar?

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Caríssimos membros da Equipa RF e Administração,
> 
> Gostaria que me informassem sobre o que terá passado com a minha conta, uma vez que deixei de ter acesso ao Forum...
> 
> Quando tentei recuperar a password, a informação apresentada era que o endereço de e-mail não era conhecido! 
> 
> A unica solução que encontrei para este problema foi registar-me novamente no forum e com o mesmo username (situação estranha, não!?) 
> 
> Agradecia que me comunicassem o motivo de bloqueio/reset à minha conta e se a mesma é possível de recuperar?
> ...


Boas, Hugo.

Quem te poderá responder será a Administração. Mas com a alteração que houve é natural que se tivessem perdido, involuntariamente, alguns dados.

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Boas, Hugo.
> 
> Quem te poderá responder será a Administração. Mas com a alteração que houve é natural que se tivessem perdido, involuntariamente, alguns dados.


Boas,

Isto aconteceu-me na semana passada, não sei precisar o dia... até pensava que tivesse sido algum problema com a ligação à internet no meu local de trabalho.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas,
> 
> Isto aconteceu-me na semana passada, não sei precisar o dia... até pensava que tivesse sido algum problema com a ligação à internet no meu local de trabalho.


Envia uma MP à Administração a expor a situação.

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

Só mais uma questão que não tem nada a ver com o tópico...

Como é que eu faço para visualizar os tópicos de forma crescente, ou seja do primeiro post criado para o ultimo, uma vez que agora estou a visualizar em primeiro lugar o ultimo post colocado.

Nota: estou com o modo de vista linear

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Nota: estou com o modo de vista linear


Também estou assim e vejo as resposta aos tópicos por ordem crescente, cronologicamente.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Caríssimos membros da Equipa RF e Administração,
> 
> Gostaria que me informassem sobre o que terá passado com a minha conta, uma vez que deixei de ter acesso ao Forum...
> 
> Quando tentei recuperar a password, a informação apresentada era que o endereço de e-mail não era conhecido! 
> 
> A unica solução que encontrei para este problema foi registar-me novamente no forum e com o mesmo username (situação estranha, não!?) 
> 
> Agradecia que me comunicassem o motivo de bloqueio/reset à minha conta e se a mesma é possível de recuperar?
> ...


Olá Hugo  :Olá: 

Com que nome de utilizador se encontrava registado?

----------


## Hugo Jose Santos

> Olá Hugo 
> 
> Com que nome de utilizador se encontrava registado?


O caricato desta situação... é que tive de me registar com o mesmo utilizador com o que estou agora...  :Admirado:

----------

